# Some iPad Air owners can't download apps after installing iOS 8.* :(



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I still haven't gotten around to installing iOS 8+..... Too busy getting ready for a craft fair. This doesn't make me want to do it.

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2014/09/bad-apple-some-ios-device-owners-cant-download-and-install-apps-with-ios-8

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't listen to my kindle audible books anymore on my mini. Em told me that she had read that other people had reported this problem.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the warning. I hadn't upgraded to iOS8 yet, but was planning to do it this weekend. Now I think I'll hold out a while longer.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Now, some of the pictures of Apps are gone, & it a blank picture with lines in it. I also had trouble with an App. Restarted & it corrected itself.this happened on my original Mini.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I can't listen to my kindle audible books anymore on my mini. Em told me that she had read that other people had reported this problem.


I haven't tried on my Mini yet, but Audible is working on iOS 8 on my iPhone. Sometimes it's a matter of the developer needing to make changes to an app so it will be compatible with a new OS. We're all updated to iOS 8 & I think the only issue I've seen is that one of my apps wasn't working with my bluetooth earpiece (only on one app) after the upgrade, but I restarted my phone and it started working again. There's always something weird & glitchy after an upgrade, which probably isn't surprising when there are so many different apps, somethings bound to go haywire somewhere. BUT, we don't have an iPad Air.

(What always drives me nuts is having to sign back in to so many apps.  There's always one I can't remember my sign-in info for - yesterday I wanted to get my free birthday drink at Starbuck's - couldn't get back into my app on my phone! Luckily I have the whole month to get it.)


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

Meemo said:


> (What always drives me nuts is having to sign back in to so many apps.


 I downloaded IOS 8 and then the update and neither time have I had to sign in to any of my apps (at least the ones I've opened so far.) Strange.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't remember having to sign in to all my apps with prior OS updates.  Haven't done this update yet.  I do know, occasionally, an update to an app will require a new sign in.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, you know what - it wasn't just the update, it was switching to DH's iPhone 5S when he got the 6.  Did both at about the same time.  DOH!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Em, my birthday's next month. What day is your birthday?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Oct. 1, Toby.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Make sure you download all app updates prior to downloading iOS8. Most apps have issued updates to fix bugs or compatibility issues associated with iOS8.  If you do that and also backup your device first then you shouldn't have any problems with iOS8. iOS 8.02 update will fix alot of the problems, not all but quite a few.  I have not had any problems at all with iOS8. Then again it does depend on how you use your idevice.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the information!
Em, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kwajkat said:


> Make sure you download all app updates prior to downloading iOS8. Most apps have issued updates to fix bugs or compatibility issues associated with iOS8. If you do that and also backup your device first then you shouldn't have any problems with iOS8. iOS 8.02 update will fix alot of the problems, not all but quite a few. I have not had any problems at all with iOS8. Then again it does depend on how you use your idevice.


What device do you have, Kwajkat?

Betsy


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

iphone 5 and ipad mini retina and the air.  This applies to all devices except iphone 4s and ipad 2 which Apple does not recommend installing iOS8 due to issues with those two devices even though they are at the bottom of the upgradable ones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks.  So you haven't had any problems updating apps on the Air since the update to iOS 8.0.2?  

I've been holding off as there really isn't anything compelling to me about 8.0.2 that I have to have it...


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have not had any problems with any idevices. Having said that I don't use a lot of the apps like alot of people do and that may have a bearing on my problem free status. However if you don't feel the need to update right now I would wait.  There are two or three major updates for iOS8 coming up which I am sure will fix many of the problems. Either that or it will create new ones!  Some of them are directly related to Yosemite which is scheduled for release later this month.  The other thing is you can always hold out and get a new Air!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I don't update that often.  Just got the Air in May to replace my original iPad.  So I think I'll keep this one awhile....  

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Now, I'm not getting the suggested words on my Original Miniwhen I type.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I was just given/inherited an iPhone 5S.  No one has had problems upgrading to iOS8+?

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope Betsy, it's working great on my 5S, the one handed down to me by DH when he got the 6.


----------

